# West Point



## JBird227 (Apr 13, 2005)

Anybody hunt West Point? I might go down there, just wanted to know if there is lots of turkey and how much hunting pressure is on them?


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 13, 2005)

Lots of turkeys but don't know about the pressure. I saw plenty during deerseason. Just have not been able to go to hunt turkeys so far this year.


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have driven down there 2 times to find the place and I cant find it. There are 3 exits for Lagrange and I dont know which one. I have only been to West Point lake once, but it was years ago, so I dont remember how to get there either. Anybody know some more detailed directions, better than those in the guide? I would be coming from I-85 South.


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 13, 2005)

jbird whats your schedule.  I know where a few stay, matter of fact i roosted one last night, and we can access them by my boat, and hunt off the lake.  Very few people do this, so these remote areas are unhunted.  I have been wanting to do this, just never wanted to do it by myself.  Drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 13, 2005)

bubbafowler said:
			
		

> jbird whats your schedule.  I know where a few stay, matter of fact i roosted one last night, and we can access them by my boat, and hunt off the lake.  Very few people do this, so these remote areas are unhunted.  I have been wanting to do this, just never wanted to do it by myself.  Drop me a PM if interested.


I am out of town right now (that is why I am on here so much right now!) Anyway, I wont be back untill around Tuesday. My friend and I are still new to turkey hunting, we have been wanting to go with someone to learn a few things. But if you are still interested, when I come down there I will let you know for sure. We spend most of our time at Joe Kurz wma, and im sure that west point is totaly different.


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 13, 2005)

man lemme know.  Ive never turkey hunted on the WMA, but ive explored some, and now that ive lost my private land, I will definitively be going down there.--Bubba


----------



## deersled (Apr 13, 2005)

*west pt. turkeys*

Don't use I85. Use the bypass around Newnan. You'll come to a stop sign (hwy 34) turn right. This takes you to Franklin. Second stop sign in Franklin go straight, this runs right into the WMA on the east side of the river. I hunt the other side. Atthe same stop sign in Franklin turn right. You go maybe 1/2 mile there will be a Texaco station in the middle of a "Y" intersection (think this is hwy101 to Roanoke, Al)turn left. 100 yards make immediate left turn. You'll pass Heard Co. elementary school up on hill on right.Stay on this road until you come to a stop sign (maybe 6-8 miles) turn left. This is hwy 219, don't think there's a sign. Couple miles Owensby or Ownesbyville Rd. (can't recall exactly) on the left. This is the first entrance. There's some fields on this road. Lotsof thinned pines. Stay on 219 to get to the second entrance. You'll pass the westpt. rifle range on the left (sign is on the right). You can pull off to the left anywhere past the range. Go atleast 1/4 mile to clear the safety zone. The first road on left is second entrance. I believe it's the same name as first entrance. If you want to get to the check station use this entrance. There's some good ridges on this road and a small creek on the left. Take the first road on the right and this will take you to the check station. You can get a map here. It's really easy to get around, only one main road.
  I've hunted here alot in the past and have heard alot of birds(only killed one, but I'm fairly new to this turkey hunting). From PTC it should take little more than a hr. Hope this helps. Let me know if you want to go sometime. Haven't been down there this yr. but need to go. Remember youneed to sign in at the check station once before hunting. Good luck.


----------



## killNgrill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lets git em!


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 13, 2005)

*My club*

off of Rock Mills Rd is slam covered up with them we are always seeing them when ever we get down there. But then again there is absolutely 0 hunting pressure on them. Just dont have the time or the $$ to go hunting every time another season opens, so till then I'll have to wait for deer season to roll around.


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 17, 2005)

Well that sounds good! Not much pressure and those directions are good! Thanks alot, When we get a free chance from work and stuff we will let yall know. Thanks alot!!


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 17, 2005)

wishboneW and I went this morning.  We had one working, but when he got 100 yrds away and didnt see a hen he turned and left.  Gonna try agian soon.


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 17, 2005)

bubbafowler said:
			
		

> wishboneW and I went this morning.  We had one working, but when he got 100 yrds away and didnt see a hen he turned and left.  Gonna try agian soon.


That is good to hear!


----------



## deersled (Apr 17, 2005)

bubba, were you down at west pt? thinking about going in the morning.


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 17, 2005)

yea we were at westpoint.  Hunting out of the boat.


----------



## goose buster (Apr 27, 2005)

I hate to tell you but a lot of people hunt from boats, me being one of them. I have seen more hunters in boats this year than any year in the past..


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 29, 2005)

yea but i know where the birds are...... so that really helps.  Boat allows so much easier access when your moving around.  And i spend ALOT of time on West point, and have only seen one other Turkey hunter.  Going down saturday morning to try and get the big one to come closer than 100 yrds this time!!--Bubba


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey bubba, Me and My friend might be down there this weekend. I will let you know for sure if we go.


----------



## goose buster (May 2, 2005)

Went Saturday had one gobbling at every thing that made a sound,frogs, birds, crows,thunder. He gobbled for 50 minutes min.50 times if he gobbled once on the roost. I watched him fly down, went and set up under the tree he was roosting in. Yelped softly , he answered I thought I had him then all heck broke loose. It got darker at 8:00 than it was at 6:00. wind-lighting-hail-rain,and me in the boat trying to get back to the ramp.So that was the end of that hunt.Sunday he was quiet must have a sore throat.


----------



## WishboneW (May 2, 2005)

I was at West Point this Saturday AM as well.  Did not hear any birds gobblin.  Got a good case of drowned rat syndrome from all the rain.

Hope this Saturday is better!


----------



## bigunga1 (May 6, 2005)

goose buster,

was that you that helped me get the boat loaded....


----------



## deersled (May 12, 2005)

hunted down there yesterday and today. killed a coyote yesterday, didn't hear any birds. this morning was stone quiet. hunted off owensbyville rd. around some fields. deader than road kill. saw a group of 3 bucks in velvet and a little doe. i think the harvest is down from previous years. only 19 checked as of yesterday. i love that placethough. even if you don't find the birds, i could walk that place forever....BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

